# Bullseye Camera System



## Chad (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.bullseyecamera.com/

Has a vid on the site that explains how it all works...

My take is:
Camera takes a pic of the target, wirlessly transmits it and you view it on the laptop. Shoot holes in target and take another pic of the target. Then the software on the laptop cycles the two photos and the new holse kinda 'flash' as you watch the two photos cycled back and forth.

Initial testing at 100m, camera and stuff:







Laptop view at the firing line:






Tested it at 1100m a few days ago:

Firing line:






Target is off the right side of the scope/elevation turret:






Laptop view:






Downrange setup:






System worked well, once correctly setup. Angle of camera, sun and target is critical. Distance and height in relation to target, keep clear LOS etc etc.

Took me a few tries to unfuck myself and get it setup correct but it worked fine after that. I was able to shoot two differet five shot groups and see all the impacts on a target that already had 8 hits from my shooting and multiple misses on the backer from previous use. 14 hits on target of 18 shots fired. Of the four misses, three were on the right side cardboard and visible on the screen, one went right of entire target so that miss was not visible on screen but was an easy call in the reticle after the shot.


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2015)

Good piece of gear; I love this thing! It is awesome, great for instruction and playing alone in the open desert training. A great tool, a close friend of mine has one, it is nothing short of fantastic.


----------

